# Canadian Driving License



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello All again

Still no takers on my house ;-( soon as we do we are coming to Alberta !

Been reading around the subject of obtaining a driving license. Is it correct in my reading that we will be required to take another test to obtain a canadian DL ?

Also any web sites you know of that would aid me in obtaining a job prior to landing in Edmonton ? I work in Logistics and am prepared to start at the bottom again. When I look on MOnster.ca there seems to be plenty of work in this area, is this true or do you think it would be difficult for me to get 'any old' job type of thing...(not being dissmisive of any type of job either, I just want to get stuck in ;-)

Is it hard work to obtain planning permission to build on acreage ?
I have seen these module and self build houses advertised and would very much like to fore fill a dream and buy land and build our own home, this appears to be a lot easier than the UK. True ? False ?

Any info as usual would be great.

Many thanks

Duncan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DunkFunk said:


> Hello All again
> 
> Still no takers on my house ;-( soon as we do we are coming to Alberta !
> 
> ...


I hope your house sells soon for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey DunkFunk,

For driving licenses, I went through a similar process recently, but in BC, and have put up my experiences combined with a few others in an article here: 
canaussie(dot)com/articles/transit-a-transport/driving-a-licensing-in-canada

I believe that the process is similar in most Provinces, except Ontario. I'm speaking from the perspective of an Australian here, however I'd expect it would be similar for others from left hand driving commonwealth countries.

I also have an article on getting jobs in Canada, however it does have a bit of a skew towards BC again, and also towards younger Australian folks with less experience than I believe you do, so probably discount Craigslist for the most part (although it is really active) and the BC specific job sites. Some of those BC specific job sites do have other provincial partners I believe though.
canaussie(dot)com/articles/accommodation-and-work/best-places-to-look-for-work-and-what-happens-after

Best of luck, and congrats on making the move 

Jared


(PS, sorry for the (dot), I can't post URL's yet!)


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

This should help:

Service Alberta: Exchanging a Non-Canadian Driver’s Licence


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> This should help:
> 
> *snip*


Well, I'll be...

You guys get it easy!


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

On the subject of driving licence - my hubby & I came handed in our old UK licences and were given Canadian ones - NO tests!
We are in Edmonton, Alberta so I don't know if it is different anywhere else in Canada
Good luck


----------



## castra (Jun 12, 2010)

In BC, it was a requirement that UK immigrants take a test within 90 days of landing. However, from 29th of June that all changes. There is NO requirement for those holding UK, Australian or New Zealand licences to take a test. You simply go to ICBC, pay a $31 fee & they exchange your overseas licence for a BC one. You will be required to hand in your overseas licence to ICBC apparently.


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

castra said:


> In BC, it was a requirement that UK immigrants take a test within 90 days of landing. However, from 29th of June that all changes. There is NO requirement for those holding UK, Australian or New Zealand licences to take a test. You simply go to ICBC, pay a $31 fee & they exchange your overseas licence for a BC one. You will be required to hand in your overseas licence to ICBC apparently.


Hey Castra, any chance you can post a source or reference article from ICBC or BC Gov (or someone else) that states this? Just looking for solid proof, as this is a big thing!

I just browsed the ICBC and BC Gov news releases for this year and last year, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## castra (Jun 12, 2010)

Jared said:


> Hey Castra, any chance you can post a source or reference article from ICBC or BC Gov (or someone else) that states this? Just looking for solid proof, as this is a big thing!
> 
> I just browsed the ICBC and BC Gov news releases for this year and last year, but couldn't find anything.


Go to the Britishexpats website Canada page & check the thread "UK driving license in BC". I can't post the URL as I've had a message saying I've not posted enough here. :confused2: You'll see the discussion thread there all about it plus there's numbers to call in North Van & Victoria should you need more info.


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm, just trawled that thread and can see nothing about Australians 

For future reference, the thread is here: UK Driving license in BC : British Expat Discussion Forum

I think I'll keep an eye on the ICBC site and see if they mention anything on there.


----------



## castra (Jun 12, 2010)

Jared said:


> Hmmm, just trawled that thread and can see nothing about Australians
> 
> For future reference, the thread is here: UK Driving license in BC : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> I think I'll keep an eye on the ICBC site and see if they mention anything on there.


I thought I recalled a response on that thread where somebody had called ICBC & they'd had a response: The new arrangement covered licences from the UK, Australia & New Zealand? 

As a tourist, you can drive for up to 6 months on an overseas licence. I'm not certain about those on a working holiday for longer than 6 months though? Guess that's a question for the call centre's of ICBC to answer.


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

castra said:


> I thought I recalled a response on that thread where somebody had called ICBC & they'd had a response: The new arrangement covered licences from the UK, Australia & New Zealand?
> 
> As a tourist, you can drive for up to 6 months on an overseas licence. I'm not certain about those on a working holiday for longer than 6 months though? Guess that's a question for the call centre's of ICBC to answer.


Unfortunately, theoretically you have to hand get your BC drivers license within 3 months, otherwise you're not legally allowed to drive in BC. There are ways around it, but it's a pain in the ass.

I've got my BC licence now, but my wife still hasn't and we've been here a couple of years...

Actually, my apologies, you are correct - I just did a word find within the thread and it's in this post

British Expats - View Single Post - UK Driving license in BC

I'll keep an eye on their website and see if this comes true...


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Jared said:


> Unfortunately, theoretically you have to hand get your BC drivers license within 3 months, otherwise you're not legally allowed to drive in BC. There are ways around it, but it's a pain in the ass.
> 
> I've got my BC licence now, but my wife still hasn't and we've been here a couple of years...
> 
> ...


Hello all,

This is indeed good news! However, quick question if I may? We are landing our visas in August but intend to come back to tie up all the bits and bobs needed. So, if we've exchanged our UK licences over there, what happens when we are back in the UK (until June 2011)? Will we have to drive on a Canadian DL? Does that cause a problem for us (insurance etc.)?

Many thanks....


----------



## castra (Jun 12, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is indeed good news! However, quick question if I may? We are landing our visas in August but intend to come back to tie up all the bits and bobs needed. So, if we've exchanged our UK licences over there, what happens when we are back in the UK (until June 2011)? Will we have to drive on a Canadian DL? Does that cause a problem for us (insurance etc.)?
> 
> Many thanks....


As a landed immigrant you have up to 90 days in theory to exchange your licence. If you don't stay for 90 days on your first visit, I would personally hang on to your UK licence then exchange it when you return for good. To be sure of the official line, I'd be inclined to check with the licencing authority in your home province.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

castra said:


> As a landed immigrant you have up to 90 days in theory to exchange your licence. If you don't stay for 90 days on your first visit, I would personally hang on to your UK licence then exchange it when you return for good. To be sure of the official line, I'd be inclined to check with the licencing authority in your home province.


Thanks, that's good advice. Best to do it all correctly so as not to mess up!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Not to worry, BBoo!  You won't be taking residence in the province when you "land", so don't have the need to change your UK DL at that point. As castra mentioned, you have 90 days from the time that you take residence in the province before you have to exchange your licence. 

I saw the mention of the reciprocal agreement on the BE forums and I'm glad that it's finally happening. I called a few former work colleagues and confirmed that a news release will soon be made concerning the agreement. Long overdue!


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Not to worry, BBoo!  You won't be taking residence in the province when you "land", so don't have the need to change your UK DL at that point. As castra mentioned, you have 90 days from the time that you take residence in the province before you have to exchange your licence.
> 
> I saw the mention of the reciprocal agreement on the BE forums and I'm glad that it's finally happening. I called a few former work colleagues and confirmed that a news release will soon be made concerning the agreement. Long overdue!


Hi there Oggy :O)....I remember a while ago having a similar conversation (with Auld Yin I think) but then the test still had to be taken at some point. I'm just relieved that it NEVER has to be taken. I'm a confident and experienced driver in the UK but have never driven on the other side so was really apprehensive about that! Phew, phew and thrice phew!

Hope all is well with you and yours.....not been on the forums as much lately but just starting to fire up again....!


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

You can now swap in your Aussie license for a BC one! A buddy of mine did it this morning, no sweat.

ICBC's site is updated too:
ICBC | How to get a B.C. driver's licence

This also covers NZ and most of UK.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

castra said:


> In BC, it was a requirement that UK immigrants take a test within 90 days of landing. However, from 29th of June that all changes. There is NO requirement for those holding UK, Australian or New Zealand licences to take a test. You simply go to ICBC, pay a $31 fee & they exchange your overseas licence for a BC one. You will be required to hand in your overseas licence to ICBC apparently.


hi if you retain a uk address you get to keep your uk lic as well as getting a canadian.the only other thing is i ride motorcycles in the uk and have a full lic but for what ever reason i dont get a canadian bike lic i have to take the test!!


----------



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

Jared said:


> Hey Castra, any chance you can post a source or reference article from ICBC or BC Gov (or someone else) that states this? Just looking for solid proof, as this is a big thing!
> 
> I just browsed the ICBC and BC Gov news releases for this year and last year, but couldn't find anything.


We went to the icbc office in invermere just a couple of days ago where they told us it changed this week- no test required!!!! fantastic news!!!! (they did want to see the actual PR card before they'd do the swap- passports etc.. was not sufficient). They also provided us with a template letter to be completed by any car insurance company in the UK where you have built up no claims years. It has to be pretty much identical to the template they give you and then each insurance company has to fax the completed letter to them directly. 5% discount for each year of no claims. Good Luck.:clap2:


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

For further information about insuring your vehicle in BC, here is the "Moving to BC" page from the ICBC website. 

ICBC | Moving to B.C.

You may have to jump a few hoops with insurance companies overseas to obtain the information in the format that ICBC wants. The letters should include:

_* Be on the insurance company’s letterhead. 
* Show the main driver’s name and the policy number. 
* State the period you had coverage, and the dates of any at-fault claims. 
* Be written in English. If the claim letter is not written in English, it must also be: 
translated by a certified translator, and submitted along with the certified translation. _


PDF documents to submit to secure a claims rated discount...

ICBC | CRS-discount.pdf


----------



## marghux (May 2, 2010)

DunkFunk said:


> Hello All again
> 
> Still no takers on my house ;-( soon as we do we are coming to Alberta !
> 
> ...


Drivers Licencing..............I believe just in the last month or so the rules on Aussies and Brits having to do the whole test for getting a drivers licence in BC Canada has changed. Im Australian and did have to re do all my car and bike licence tests when I arrived here but now Canada or at least BC will issue a Canadian licence to Aussies and Brits without having to go thru all the testing. This will save u a lot of stress and also money. Especially if u are a bike rider.
All the best


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Do you have to relinquish your old DL? I routinely spend time back in my old country and feel that I should keep my old license.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

American_Woman said:


> Do you have to relinquish your old DL? I routinely spend time back in my old country and feel that I should keep my old license.


 you can keep your uk lic if you retain a uk address.


----------



## mark143 (Jun 1, 2010)

*bc driving licence*



castra said:


> In BC, it was a requirement that UK immigrants take a test within 90 days of landing. However, from 29th of June that all changes. There is NO requirement for those holding UK, Australian or New Zealand licences to take a test. You simply go to ICBC, pay a $31 fee & they exchange your overseas licence for a BC one. You will be required to hand in your overseas licence to ICBC apparently.


castra;320288, Thanks for the post, phoned icbc today and they confirmed what you said, going in tomorrow for the exchange:clap2:


----------



## susannem (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi there, does anyone know whether you have to sit a test in Nova Scotia? We had to sit one when we moved to Alberta and I assumed it would be the same for other provinces but would LOVE it if that wasn't the case. Unfortunately, I don't think we would be able to convert our Alberta licences to NS ones because they've expired and we can't renew them as we're back living in the UK. Thanks, Susanne


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Jared said:


> Hmmm, just trawled that thread and can see nothing about Australians
> 
> For future reference, the thread is here: UK Driving license in BC : British Expat Discussion Forum
> 
> I think I'll keep an eye on the ICBC site and see if they mention anything on there.


Hi,

The good news for anyone moving to BC is that as of 1st July 2010 the rules changed, and you no longer have to sit a test, just exchange your licence. This applies to motorcycle licence holders to. This does not apply if you have a licence from Jersey or Ireland, only the UK. You have to pay a fee (approx $31) for a two year photocard licence - after this period you can then get a longer term one. I would recommend getting a copy of the free driving guide from an ICBC centre as it is useful to check the rules and road signs - as there are a few differences from the UK! I just changed mind, not have to do the test was a relief!

Regards

Ian


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

susannem said:


> Hi there, does anyone know whether you have to sit a test in Nova Scotia? We had to sit one when we moved to Alberta and I assumed it would be the same for other provinces but would LOVE it if that wasn't the case. Unfortunately, I don't think we would be able to convert our Alberta licences to NS ones because they've expired and we can't renew them as we're back living in the UK. Thanks, Susanne


Afraid to that yes you wil have to sit both a theory and a drivers test for NS, a practice theory can be found online


----------



## susannem (Mar 28, 2010)

patient man said:


> Afraid to that yes you wil have to sit both a theory and a drivers test for NS, a practice theory can be found online


Oh well! Thanks for info. I didn't find the Alberta test very easy - it was the way you had to do a parallel park. I can parallel park quite well - okay, most of the time - but not the specific way they required you to do it for the test. Maybe I'll find it easier in Nova Scotia. Or maybe it'll be worse!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

susannem said:


> Oh well! Thanks for info. I didn't find the Alberta test very easy - it was the way you had to do a parallel park. I can parallel park quite well - okay, most of the time - but not the specific way they required you to do it for the test. Maybe I'll find it easier in Nova Scotia. Or maybe it'll be worse!


Where do you plan to settle in NS


----------



## susannem (Mar 28, 2010)

patient man said:


> Where do you plan to settle in NS


Hello patient man, we're moving to the Wolfville area on the bay of Fundy which we really love. We're trying to buy a house we saw in Port Williams, a few miles from the town of Wolfville. I see from your postings that you're moving to Nova Scotia too - where are you planning to settle? Susanne


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure yet planning to go across Sept for a look round Windsor looks good or possibly falls river area


----------



## susannem (Mar 28, 2010)

patient man said:


> Not sure yet planning to go across Sept for a look round Windsor looks good or possibly falls river area


Windsor's only about 20 minutes from Wolfville so maybe we'll be neighbours! We had a look at Windsor town itself but to be honest didn't really like it all that much - hope you don't mind me saying? - but we liked places near it like Hants Border and Hantsport. But I'm sure you'll see all the many lovely places in that whole area area during your trip (like Grand Pre, Gaspereau - which are very nice indeed). I'm sure you'll just love it in Nova Scotia. We can't wait to be living there.! If you're looking for any help with where to stay, eat, etc during your visit, just give us a shout. I'm a expat newbie but I think you can send private messages? Which would save me boring other users with details of B&Bs and stuff! Susanne


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Susan if you have any where in mind message me


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

marghux said:


> Drivers Licencing..............I believe just in the last month or so the rules on Aussies and Brits having to do the whole test for getting a drivers licence in BC Canada has changed. Im Australian and did have to re do all my car and bike licence tests when I arrived here but now Canada or at least BC will issue a Canadian licence to Aussies and Brits without having to go thru all the testing. This will save u a lot of stress and also money. Especially if u are a bike rider.
> All the best


has it changed also for Alberta or do you still have to do tests???


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Driving*



Ennisliving said:


> has it changed also for Alberta or do you still have to do tests???


Hi,
My husband & I came to Alberta 3 years ago - we surrendered our UK licenses and were given Alberta ones. No test was requested or required.

Hope this helps
MandyB


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Hi,
> My husband & I came to Alberta 3 years ago - we surrendered our UK licenses and were given Alberta ones. No test was requested or required.
> 
> Hope this helps
> MandyB


great I wasn't looking forward to doing the test. Can I ask what part of Alberta are you in. My husband and I are moving to Edmonton (we think!!) and wondering where is the best area to rent. We have our tickets booked for September and my hubby is going to look for work but will travel to wherevre the work is but we plan on starting in Edmonton


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Edmonton*



Ennisliving said:


> great I wasn't looking forward to doing the test. Can I ask what part of Alberta are you in. My husband and I are moving to Edmonton (we think!!) and wondering where is the best area to rent. We have our tickets booked for September and my hubby is going to look for work but will travel to wherevre the work is but we plan on starting in Edmonton


Hi
Yes we came directly to Edmonton as we have friends here. We rented a house for 6 months and used weekends to look at areas to buy. As my hubby got a job on 50th Street/75 Ave we looked at the east side of Edmonton - easy commute of 20mins. We bought an acreage east of Edmonton & east of Sherwood Park. Sherwood has a small village feel - once you have been here for a while you get to know a lot of people (lots of Brits!). If you are renting be sure to pay the landlord with cheques/cash do not organise a direct payment out of the bank - we got stung with this!!! Long story. 
Give me a prvate message when you are settled - we could meet up for coffee/tea!
MandyB


----------

